
Typical Worker’s Pay Nears $200k at Oil Refiner - ycombonator
https://www.wsj.com/articles/typical-workers-pay-nears-200-000-at-oil-refiner-11556103600
======
ycombonator
The tech industry constantly lobbies congress to import hundreds of thousands
of “hi-tech” workers. They just want to make themselves (ceos and the boards)
richer and richer.

~~~
downrightmike
They want to water down the pool and not pay anyone. That's why they've
collude for years to "not poach".

